# Suche Spiel-Namen



## B14Ck RO535 (1. Februar 2010)

Hay, ich suche nen Spiel, man steuert so ein kleines Flugzeug in einer Art Röhre die auch mal nur Halb ist, man kämpft gegen Gegner wie in Geometry wars oder auch andere Flugzeuge.

Das Spiel war mal vor Jahrenbei einer Gamestar Ausgabe dabei, wobei ich natürlich die Cd nicht mehr finde ^^,


----------



## NuTSkuL (3. Februar 2010)

meinst du das, wo man nur in 2D hin und her steuert? weiss zwar nicht wie das heisst, aber ich weiss, dass es das  mal als dlc für die ps3 gab. 
denk zwar nicht, dass dir das groß weiterhilft, aber ich hab selber auch keine ps3...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (4. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen,

du meinst nicht zufällig das legendäre "Forsaken"? Es lag, soweit ich mich daran erinnern kann, einer Heft-CD bei. Ob es jetzt Gamestar oder PC Games war, kann ich nicht genau sagen.

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## RT666 (4. Februar 2010)

Könnte es sich vielleicht um Ballistics handel? Da steuern man ja auch ein Flugzeug/Fahrzeug in einer Röhre. Das Spiel so gegen Ende 2001 raus.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Februar 2010)

Also mir fällt da auf Anhieb auch _Forsaken_ ein, aber es gab da nochmal so ein Schpiel, fängt mit "D" an, mir fällt jetzt der Name nicht ein


----------



## Wannseesprinter (4. Februar 2010)

Ich hätte noch WipeOut anzubieten, es spielt aber keineswegs in einer "Röhre", sondern eher auf unterschiedlich verwinkelten Strecken und das Abfeuern der Gegner mit Hilfe verschiedenster Waffen steht auch im Vordergrund.

Ich glaube, B14Ck  RO535 muss uns noch ein paar Hinweise geben


----------



## boerigard (4. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also mir fällt da auf Anhieb auch _Forsaken_ ein, aber es gab da nochmal so ein Schpiel, fängt mit "D" an, mir fällt jetzt der Name nicht ein


Descent?
Ich hab noch Terminal Velocity anzubieten.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Februar 2010)

Ahh, genau Descent! War mir jetzt nicht mehr ganz sicher...


----------



## B14Ck RO535 (13. Februar 2010)

Vielen dank für eure vielen Antworten aber leider war keines der Spiele das was ich suche, es ist eher viel viel einfacher gehalten und von dr  Grafik genauso wie grid wars, Ballistics sieht ganz interressant aus, ich glaub das werde ichmir nochmal anschauen , danke,


----------



## yello7676 (18. Februar 2010)

vielleicht ist es Dogfighter


----------

